# Jl And Superstock Spring Shootout



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

19 Days until the SPRING SHOOTOUT.Some of the best and fastest drivers on the East Coast will be here.This is the TALADEGA TRACK OF THE EAST COAST.Sponsors products are comming in everyday. So far I've recieved.....
RABBIT RACING
JAG HOBBIES
MEV
BUDS RACING
HURRICANE RACING PRODUCTS
R4R WOOD PRODUCTS

I have more sponsored products on the way!!

If you need any info or directions, call or email me.
GARY BUTNER
[email protected]
304 469 9228


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

So the race is April 20th???

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*Jl And Superstock Tjet Race*

WOOPS, 18 DAYS, THE RACE IS SATURDAY APRIL 19TH::woohoo:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Darn, there is a MASCAR race the same day at Lewis Wuori's in New Hill, NC. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------

